# ******Gotta Show off My New Crackers Strings******



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

New Crackers Strings!!! they match my bow!!!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

They Look really Suhhhweeet!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*****************~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Close up on the colors 

I shot it and its Quieter now and shoots really smooth,
Even picked up some speed now! Pretty cool for sure!
Crackers does an Awesome Job!! :shade:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Sweeeet is right :wink: it looks really good I think i would have one alot like it if I didn't hunt with mine  very very NICE :wink:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Those are so awesome! Tony's not going to like it though.. cause now I want some! Dang, you get all the pretty stuff!


----------



## tradbowgirl (Oct 9, 2006)

That's awesome. If I was into compounds I'd definitely deck mine all out in pink  Love it!
-Jess-


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

VERY NICE! It's good to be Crackerized!


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

*strings*

those strings look great,they match that bow perfect!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*super sharp, but*

Dang girl, that is sweet, but you gonna have to hide those pictures, if my girlfriend see's that she will want the same set up  OUCH!!! LOL!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks so much everyone and to Mike Carter for doing such an awesome job!!! Now if I can find some more time to shoot!!! :wink:


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

JAG said:


> Those are so awesome! Tony's not going to like it though.. cause now I want some! Dang, you get all the pretty stuff!


Uh oh!!!
us girls can be bad influence on wanting stuff like that!!!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

DBiggers said:


> Dang girl, that is sweet, but you gonna have to hide those pictures, if my girlfriend see's that she will want the same set up  OUCH!!! LOL!


LOL! :glasses9:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

I like em... how much do those cost? pm me please


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

You can contact 
Mike Carter 
*CRACKERS* is his username on the boards here so you can send a pm 
to him or contact him
at 
www.cartersarchery.com 

email to contact is [email protected]

and he can give you a price once he knows what you want and your bow etc.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Nice look set-up


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice looking bow ya set up there!


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl (Jun 26, 2007)

That is one sweet bow you've got! Awesome set-up!:wink:


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks, I am loving it


----------



## orchyboy (Jan 9, 2007)

those look really good


----------



## sunshinec72 (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow! That looks great!!! What a sweet set up, girl! Ya gotta tell me where you got that bling sling! PM if you want. I need one of those!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~Just Bumping~ 
Still Loving it!


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

that looks great!!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice looking rig............
I just bought my wife a dual cam Tigress off of Ebay.


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks!!!

Oh I bet your wife is anxious and excited!!! I love mine!
what color did you get?


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks really great. I love the set up!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

archerchick said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Oh I bet your wife is anxious and excited!!! I love mine!
> what color did you get?


It's Purple (just bought it off another person) her favorite color. 
She has a camo Ross 331 that is too long for her so I think she will like this a lil better. :wink:


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

AWSOME STRING:jam:, I love that pink bow!:cocktail:


----------



## Alpine Girl (Feb 29, 2008)

Great Sling Bling, I would love to add some bling to my sling. Nothing wrong with bringing girl style to the sport!


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Alpine Girl,
This might be a stupid question but I don't know much about bows :embara:
So, what kind of bow is yours? like the year and stuff? If looks really cool and I like it alot!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Martin Angel said:


> AWSOME STRING:jam:, I love that pink bow!:cocktail:


Thanks! 
I am Loving it!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Alpine Girl said:


> Great Sling Bling, I would love to add some bling to my sling. Nothing wrong with bringing girl style to the sport!


Nice Bow Alpine Girl!!!
You can see the bling slings here...
and of course they can be customized, love adding the bling and girly touches!:angel:

www.myblingsling.com


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> It's Purple (just bought it off another person) her favorite color.
> She has a camo Ross 331 that is too long for her so I think she will like this a lil better. :wink:



I love the purple too!
They didn't have any purple bows when I got mine or I might have opted for that :tongue:

I love purple! I bet she will love it!


----------



## Alpine Girl (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm quite new to the sport, my sons and fiancee shoot so I tried the my son's recurve in January and loved it. I didn't want a kids bow or a camo so the search began. Mine is an Apline Sienna new for 2008, one of the first off the line. It shoots great, I get a # of looks because it is so pink but when they see me shoot it, shuts them up. I'm from Southwestern Ontario and have not met any women who shoot yet.


----------



## MsHillbilly94 (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't wait to show off mine (bow)! 

I had the Bling Sling pulled up on the stores comp. Got a lot of "What the ..." But then again I work with a bunch of guys all day! 

They see camo and get excited .. I see "girly" and get excited. I just gotta get that camo release rope changed on my QAD. Good thing I work at a sporting goods shop.

The only difference here is GENDER! Unless your not into PINK :wink:


----------



## walksinair (Mar 22, 2008)

Those are awesome. really cool.


----------

